
Genius app instantly solves math problems by using a phone's camera - jacquesm
http://gizmodo.com/genius-app-solves-math-problems-by-pointing-your-phone-1649161239
======
japhyr
As a math teacher, this is pretty interesting. I like anything that adds
impetus to the discussion of how much math everyone needs to learn.

Trying to determine how much to let students use their devices in class is an
interesting question. On the one hand, I want students to know how to use the
devices they carry every day to solve the math problems that come up in their
lives. I'd rather they learn to use the calculators they have with them, on
their devices, than have them strictly use the classroom calculators we have.

Developments like this make it a little more challenging to monitor whether
students are using devices to deepen their learning, or to avoid learning.

